# Is transmission original??



## doc21127 (Aug 10, 2013)

What's up guys, how's it going? I was wondering if anyone knows what numbers to look at to tell if the transmission in my 66 GTO is original or not. I have an M21 4 speed. I had it reuilt not too long ago and in the process I found that it is a date correct 1966 transmission but that still doesn't tell me for sure if it's the original tranny that came in my car out of the factory. I know there is numbers on the transmission somewhere (not sure exactly where). Is that number supposed to match any of the numbers on the rest of the car like the metal tag on the driver side of the firewall under the hood or the tag on the driver side door post?


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

On my 66. the vin: number of car is stamped on the top front edge of tranny.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I believe you should be looking on the left side near the top front edge of the transmission. That number should match the serial number you find on the left side pillar. Matt


----------



## doc21127 (Aug 10, 2013)

If its towards the top will I be able to see it with the tranny bolted in place or should I have looked for it when I had it off for the rebuild?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, you should be able to see it. As for your question about looking when the transmission was out... no challenge in doing it that way. Matt


----------

